# This forum should only focus on being a tyler maher clone



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

Since this guy produces tinder results like no other, he is the absolute king and god of smv.
The new psl rating system should always be in comparison to him.
We should analyse every milimeter of his face, and all try to look as identical as possible. The whole life goal should be to be a good clone of maher.
Going to surgeons and show them the pictures of maher, to build his bone structure with implants is the first thing. Getting the same haircut, body and outfit is pretty easy.
I would pay 500 dollar for a ct scan and skull measurements of him.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

not everyone can look like him though 

some people's jaws pheno whatever, hair etc all might fuck with it and just nobody will look like him no matter how much u pay or whatever


just look like the best version of ur self tbh unless ur truecel then its gigaover and just try to look normie.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> not everyone can look like him though
> 
> some people's jaws pheno whatever, hair etc all might fuck with it and just nobody will look like him no matter how much u pay or whatever
> 
> ...


The biggest problem will be chin width. I think its his biggest and most important feature. 
If a guy with small lips gets a wide chin implant, it looks uncanny af.


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 13, 2021)

And you should focus on hanging yourself. Remove yourself from this life you scum


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> And you should focus on hanging yourself. Remove yourself from this life you scum







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 13, 2021)

i don't get his appeal.

looks uncanny, over-proportionate zygos, under developed jaw in comparison and long mid-face


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Since this guy produces tinder results like no other, he is the absolute king and god of smv.
> The new psl rating system should always be in comparison to him.
> We should analyse every milimeter of his face, and all try to look as identical as possible. The whole life goal should be to be a good clone of maher.
> Going to surgeons and show them the pictures of maher, to build his bone structure with implants is the first thing. Getting the same haircut, body and outfit is pretty easy.
> I would pay 500 dollar for a ct scan and skull measurements of him.





Biiyo03 said:


> not everyone can look like him though
> 
> some people's jaws pheno whatever, hair etc all might fuck with it and just nobody will look like him no matter how much u pay or whatever
> 
> ...


Inb4 everyone ends up looking like this


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 1314258


mirin chad lifestyle


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> The biggest problem will be chin width. I think its his biggest and most important feature.
> If a guy with small lips gets a wide chin implant, it looks uncanny af.


No the biggest problem is his 6‘4-5 height.
His face obv is enough but it’s not ideal or gigachad like. It’s his height on top of his chad face which makes his appeal so extreme


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> No the biggest problem is his 6‘4-5 height.
> His face obv is enough but it’s not ideal or gigachad like. It’s his height on top of his chad face which makes his appeal so extreme


100%. his face alone is barely chad


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> i don't get his appeal.
> 
> looks uncanny, over-proportionate zygos, under developed jaw in comparison and long mid-face


It doesnt matter what you/we think. Girls have already shown enough that he is perfection, so we just have to accept this.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> 100%. his face alone is barely chad


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> It doesnt matter what you/we think. Girls have already shown enough that he is perfection, so we just have to accept this.


yeah i know, i've seen the experiment, but can you objectively explain what makes him better looking than other giga-chads? i can't. looks uncanny but girls love it somehow


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> 100%. his face alone is barely chad


I wouldn’t say that. His face is already extremely good looking and definitely chad.
My point was that there are many other men who have similar or maybe better faces but still do worse on tinder because they don’t have mahers height


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I wouldn’t say that. His face is already extremely good looking and definitely chad.
> My point was that there are many other men who have similar or maybe better faces but still do worse on tinder because they don’t have mahers height
> View attachment 1314263


pic in OP is misleading.  ok, def chad.

but your point still stands, it's his height that makes him stick out among men with similar or better facial attractiveness


----------



## .👽. (Sep 13, 2021)

he looks very good but also has appeal unlike some models who look too striking and alien like. hes "approachable" imo


MoeZart said:


> yeah i know, i've seen the experiment, but can you objectively explain what makes him better looking than other giga-chads? i can't. looks uncanny but girls love it


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> pic in OP is misleading.  ok, def chad


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 13, 2021)

He’s 6.25 psl 
10/10 overall


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Since this guy produces tinder results like no other, he is the absolute king and god of smv.
> The new psl rating system should always be in comparison to him.
> We should analyse every milimeter of his face, and all try to look as identical as possible. The whole life goal should be to be a good clone of maher.
> Going to surgeons and show them the pictures of maher, to build his bone structure with implants is the first thing. Getting the same haircut, body and outfit is pretty easy.
> I would pay 500 dollar for a ct scan and skull measurements of him.


He looks like a bit better than average white man, not sure what's the fuss is all about.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 1314267
> View attachment 1314268
> View attachment 1314269
> View attachment 1314270


do you know if he has chin-implant/fillers? stuff looks so unnatural compared to his mandible


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> do you know if he has chin-implant/fillers? stuff looks so unnatural compared to his mandible


Dont think so.
He is another example to not be scared of a slightly uncanny look.
When i got cheek filler, i had massive swelling and did way to much on the first meeting. Still the next weeks i got approached by a girl that said i look like a hot "ken", and another one complimented me on "model looking cheekbones".
To me they looked way to swolen and uncanny but i think girls where a lot more attracted. Now that they have gone away, i dont get nearly as much attention anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Dont think so.
> He is another example to not be scared of a slightly uncanny look.
> When i got cheek filler, i had massive swelling and did way to much on the first meeting. Still the next weeks i got approached by a girl that said i look like a hot "ken", and another one complimented me on "model looking cheekbones".
> To me they looked way to swolen and uncanny but i think girls where a lot more attracted. Now that they have gone away, i dont get nearly as much attention anymore.


might be up to something there. his chin and cheeks looks way over proportionate but i guess that's why they stick out and highlight an already good-looking face


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> 100%. his face alone is barely chad


he like 6.5 if we're underrating him face wise tbh (psl)


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s 6.25 psl
> 10/10 overall





Biiyo03 said:


> he like 6.5 if we're underrating him face wise tbh (psl)


so you both think that amnesia, salludon and Arvid facemog him?


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> so you both think that amnesia, salludon and Arvid facemog him?


did u read the sentence "if we're underrating him" it means he's more

he's 7, by the way arvid is 6 psl imo , amensia is nothing more than 6.5 and salludon is 7.


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> did u read the sentence "if we're underrating him" it means he's more
> 
> he's 7, by the way arvid is 6 psl imo , amensia is nothing more than 6.5 and salludon is 7.


Yea agree he is around a 7.
Arvid depends really on the pictures imo. On this one mirror selfie he looks 6.5+psl.
Amnesia I agree as well and salludon is close to Maher but has much worse pheno


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 13, 2021)

too ogre looking and negative hooding

this is ideal, has almost same tinder results


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Yea agree he is around a 7.
> Arvid depends really on the pictures imo. On this one mirror selfie he looks 6.5+psl.
> Amnesia I agree as well and salludon is close to Maher but has much worse pheno


Amnesia is 20cm smaller than maher: He would look like a child next to him.


----------



## Looksornot (Sep 13, 2021)

Beside height, which is obvious, he has :
- anglo germanic "phenotype" - in a loose term that is the actual phenotype, the high class looks, behaviour, vibe, body language, style etc
- looks very masculine and dimorphic : Girls are weak/wet the easiest for this kind of men. instead of pure prettyboys.
- The perfect mix of looking high class, yet very dimorphic, while not looking ogre or brute. So the very ideal prototype of high class frat gigachad.

Simple as.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Yea agree he is around a 7.
> Arvid depends really on the pictures imo. On this one mirror selfie he looks 6.5+psl.
> Amnesia I agree as well and salludon is close to Maher but has much worse pheno


yeah psl isnt always appeal

the arvid selfie looked great, I think if he looked a little less dark tanned and just a little more paler (not too pale) and with the right haircut he could be past a 6 easy.

maher mogfuks salludon in appeal even if they had same height, hes still really gl tho.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

Looksornot said:


> Beside height, which is obvious, he has :
> - anglo germanic "phenotype" - in a loose term that is the actual phenotype, the high class looks, behaviour, vibe, body language, style etc
> - looks very masculine and dimorphic : Girls are weak/wet the easiest for this kind of men. instead of pure prettyboys.
> - The perfect mix of looking high class, yet very dimorphic, while not looking ogre or brute. So the very ideal prototype of high class frat gigachad.
> ...


greycel knows more than us at rating people, mirin.


----------



## Looksornot (Sep 13, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> did u read the sentence "if we're underrating him" it means he's more
> 
> he's 7, by the way arvid is 6 psl imo , amensia is nothing more than 6.5 and salludon is 7.


I would say that arvid is 6 psl in good pics, amnesia 6,25, and salludon 6,5.
Tyler is in the 6s.
But psl isn't by far everything, it doesn't take into account many many things.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

Looksornot said:


> I would say that arvid is 6 psl in good pics, amnesia 6,25, and salludon 6,5.
> Tyler is in the 6s.
> But psl isn't by far everything, it doesn't take into account many many things.


high 6s for tyler, salludon is definitely past a 6.5 for me. 

I agree with u for the other rates though


----------



## Looksornot (Sep 13, 2021)

And one thing that has to never at all be underestimated to be considered as a man no matter your phenotype : 
A top tier chin. 
Maher chin mogs nearly everyone. 
If anyone had to choose one feature that makes one to be more masculine, it's definitively a strong chin. 
Chin and browridge are the two sole dimorphic traits. A woman with a big chin will always be uglier than without it.
But contrary to chin, browridge is barely visible in most context, and rarely ever impact on the front, while even if it does, it can most of the time having a bad impact : looking too low trust, or too brute or too dumb, or too angry.

Instead of trying to emulate tyler maher exactly, try to emulate what he embodies better than anyone : 
*Looking very dimorphic + high class - in all aspects, even body language -, without looking dumb or brute or angry.*

Looking totally low trust is bad, looking totally high trust is bad too, most truths lie in the middle.


----------



## Looksornot (Sep 13, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> high 6s for tyler, salludon is definitely past a 6.5 for me.
> 
> I agree with u for the other rates though


I have a bit of a harsher way of rating people above psl 6.0
To me, PSL 7 doesn't exist irl, no matter who. PSL 7 is typically a gigachad who frauds and edit his pictures - the best pics of gandy or hexum etc are psl 7 but irl they are in the high 6.
Yes maher is definitively in the 6 comfortably.

But as i said in another thread, there is what i call the "phenotype multiplier". It varies from place to place, and from era to era, but basically, it's what women consider as trendy in your area, for the biggest part of them, it's not only race or coloring.
And tyler maher, in the west, in this era, for young women - early 20s - and older ones is the archetype of a 10/10.
He may only be a psl 6 or 6,25 but his multiplier puts him easily in the 8 range - psl wise, so basically a 10/10 - in the eyes of women. Tho for us his rating stays the same.


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> too ogre looking and negative hooding
> 
> this is ideal, has almost same tinder results


If they were the same height than maybe. 
But with the height difference Maher mogs easily


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 13, 2021)

es isch egal wiviel operatione ich mache und wiviel mal ich unters messer gang, ich wird niemals annähernd so guet usgseh wien er. er heightmogged und framemogged und facemogged mich to oblivion, aryan gen chamer nöd so einfach dupliziere und naachmache. es isch gewesen für mich und dich und für alli anderi subhumans uf dem autist forum. mir sind designed to rot für immer und getting cucked by giga chads wie ihn. es isch euses schicksal untermensche blible für de rest vo eusem lebe, mir mönds eifach akzeptiere, er wird eus immer mogge egal wie härt mir tryharded und looksmaxxed, es git keis entkomme.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> es isch egal wiviel operatione ich mache und wiviel mal ich unters messer gang, ich wird niemals annähernd so guet usgseh wien er. er heightmogged und framemogged und facemogged mich to oblivion, aryan gen chamer nöd so einfach dupliziere und naachmache. es isch gewesen für mich und dich und für alli anderi subhumans uf dem autist forum. mir sind designed to rot für immer und getting cucked by giga chads wie ihn. es isch euses schicksal untermensche blible für de rest vo eusem lebe, mir mönds eifach akzeptiere, er wird eus immer mogge egal wie härt mir tryharded und looksmaxxed, es git keis entkomme.


Looksmax or die tryin. Lieber riskieri alles und hans wenigstens probiert z looksmaxe. Das mitem rotte und schicksal akzeptiere isch müll.


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Looksmax or die tryin. Lieber riskieri alles und hans wenigstens probiert z looksmaxe. Das mitem rotte und schicksal akzeptiere isch müll.


wiviel PSL bisch zurzit? ich bin 3.5PSL zurzit , aber han gli mini bimax mit large advancement mit blackpilled surgeon wo mich uf 4.5PSL ufebringe chan. ab denn bruchi implants für mis upper midface und vilicht no eye surgeries mit taban um no witer ufclimbe. i will try everything dont worry, ich gib nöd so eifach uf. height isch bi mir 181cm und chan eifach 186-187cm fraude mit grossi schueh. asiatisch gen i minere familie hend mich chli abgfuckt. clear skin und slow aging sind einzig guet a asian gen.


----------



## lutte (Sep 14, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> asiatisch gen i minere familie hend mich chli abgfuckt


please translate this sentence, fascinating language


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> please translate this sentence, fascinating language


its swiss german lol


----------



## lutte (Sep 14, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> its swiss german lol


Ik I can understand most of it hend = haben? and what does chli mean


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ik I can understand most of it hend = haben? and what does chli mean


yes hend = haben , chli = small, a bit


----------



## lutte (Sep 14, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> yes hend = haben , chli = small, a bit


Finally found more incel language than macedonian 💀 @TsarTsar444 @Tony


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 14, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


>


Finally a good post from you 👍🏽


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 14, 2021)

Imo Strjd mogs irl and tinder wise.

But I could be wrong since idk if he vs Maher was ever done.

Did you try it ?


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 14, 2021)

Anything possibly related to Maher can be found out from @forevergymcelling and his post history on look ism. net. He even as a fake insta with a lot of followers to verify his tinder and hinge accounts iirc jfl


----------



## forevergymcelling (Sep 15, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Yea agree he is around a 7.
> Arvid depends really on the pictures imo. On this one mirror selfie he looks 6.5+psl.
> Amnesia I agree as well and salludon is close to Maher but has much worse pheno


Don't you ever compare that 0 sex appeal 0 dimorphism looking aspie to Maher

Salludon too?


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 15, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Imo Strjd mogs irl and tinder wise.
> 
> But I could be wrong since idk if he vs Maher was ever done.
> 
> Did you try it ?


Strijd mogs maybe on tinder but in real life where height is more important than in online dating Maher should mog easily


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 15, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Don't you ever compare that 0 sex appeal 0 dimorphism looking aspie to Maher


Do you mean arvid or amnesia?
Of corse they both get mogged hard by Maher but they still look really good themselves.
And salludon has an around equally good bones structure like Maher but loses hard in pheno and coloring


----------



## forevergymcelling (Sep 15, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Do you mean arvid or amnesia?
> Of corse they both get mogged hard by Maher but they still look really good themselves.
> And salludon has an around equally good bones structure like Maher but loses hard in pheno and coloring


Arvid


----------



## forevergymcelling (Sep 15, 2021)

Impossible to compete


















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 15, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Since this guy produces tinder results like no other, he is the absolute king and god of smv.
> The new psl rating system should always be in comparison to him.
> We should analyse every milimeter of his face, and all try to look as identical as possible. The whole life goal should be to be a good clone of maher.
> Going to surgeons and show them the pictures of maher, to build his bone structure with implants is the first thing. Getting the same haircut, body and outfit is pretty easy.
> I would pay 500 dollar for a ct scan and skull measurements of him.


mogged by


----------



## Ryan (Sep 15, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Don't you ever compare that 0 sex appeal 0 dimorphism looking aspie to Maher
> 
> Salludon too?


salludon mogs that nigger to grave..salludon is litterly gandy tier


----------



## forevergymcelling (Sep 15, 2021)

Ryan said:


> salludon mogs that nigger to grave..salludon is litterly gandy tier


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 15, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 1314258


Also jfl at you having that dude in Avi.

He does this cringe parties where he calls post wall hookers and only thing he fucks generally in all his videos is post wall roasties


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 15, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> mirin chad lifestyle


That guy only fuck post wall low tier whore roasties you can see it in his videos.

When you will accept pretty boy pill already


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 15, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Strijd mogs maybe on tinder but in real life where height is more important than in online dating Maher should mog easily


Deletable because we can't measure face mog vs height mog if Strjd is already soild height 6'1.

Still doesn't matter because this is about emulating ideal face. And imo Strjd type is more ideal and has highest appeal besides Cox and Chico. They are 3 holy grails so to say pinnacles of facial beauty


----------



## Lolcel (Sep 28, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> No the biggest problem is his 6‘4-5 height.
> His face obv is enough but it’s not ideal or gigachad like. It’s his height on top of his chad face which makes his appeal so extreme


I think he's the tallest chad PSL knows


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (Feb 24, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> es isch egal wiviel operatione ich mache und wiviel mal ich unters messer gang, ich wird niemals annähernd so guet usgseh wien er. er heightmogged und framemogged und facemogged mich to oblivion, aryan gen chamer nöd so einfach dupliziere und naachmache. es isch gewesen für mich und dich und für alli anderi subhumans uf dem autist forum. mir sind designed to rot für immer und getting cucked by giga chads wie ihn. es isch euses schicksal untermensche blible für de rest vo eusem lebe, mir mönds eifach akzeptiere, er wird eus immer mogge egal wie härt mir tryharded und looksmaxxed, es git keis entkomme.


----------



## TeenAscender (Jun 17, 2022)

Bro imagine the absolute dopamine rush Tyler Maher would get from reading this thread while he chills with his London Mandem and pulls women effortlessly with his looks and 6’4 height


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 17, 2022)

A wider jaw and shorter face could benefit him.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 17, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Dont think so.
> He is another example to not be scared of a slightly uncanny look.
> When i got cheek filler, i had massive swelling and did way to much on the first meeting. Still the next weeks i got approached by a girl that said i look like a hot "ken", and another one complimented me on "model looking cheekbones".
> To me they looked way to swolen and uncanny but i think girls where a lot more attracted. Now that they have gone away, i dont get nearly as much attention anymore.


Cheekbones alone can really modify alot of your ratios do you need to look at that. If you get slightly too big zygos but 3 other ratios improved, it's still a W as long as you're not too uncanny. Also looking at people with God tier. Like me getting zygo fillers drastically helps my es ratio and fwhr. My ex would love my zygo fillers and said I looked more masculine despite the fillers making my jaw appear more narrow but in reality it was most likely that fwhr boost in action.


----------



## thecel (Jun 17, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> A wider jaw and shorter face could benefit him.











ULTIMATE LOOKSMAX


----------

